# dangers of hitching- how to avoid em



## dirtysmellykid

ok ive heard stories of good and bad hitchikin experiences....
i am wondering what to do if yer picked up and something does happen, like what have any of you encountered or done and how??

how often does shit happen? is there anyway of like 'seeing' before hand if somones phishy r not?

hitching with somone is better ive been told esp. a guy.


----------



## rootsong

i dunno how empathetic you are, but i can kinda do some brief eye contact with someone and sorta tell whether they're ok or not. i've never had to turn down a ride, but i've ridden with some creepy-ish ones, but they didn't do anything. then again, i'm a guy, and it's different i'm sure. just be ready to turn down a ride if they seem real sketchy, even if you've been waiting for days and are desperate. it's not worth being in a bad situation.

a friend of mine knew a girl who got in a truck and, after a while, realized that they weren't on the highway anymore, then the guy, in so many words, asked her what she'd do if he tried to rape her, and, grabbing her knife, she said "i'd fucking kill you because you're afriad to die and i'm not." he let her out and she had to walk, but she didn't get raped either.

just remember, when someone else is driving, you're in control of the situation. especially if you have a pocket knife and aren't afraid to use it. (hopefully you never will, i've never had to use mine for that purpose) a strong confidence is also good... people can sense that, and are alot less likely to try and take advantage of ya. -- and yea, it might not be a bad idea to travel with someone else if you're insecure or uncomfortable about the notion.

another thing to consider is the positioning of people in a car. the person behind the driver is in a key spot, he/she could fuck up the driver if they wanted to. similarly, the passenger-side back-seat rider could fuck up the passenger. on the same note, the passenger has advantage over the driver, as they aren't occupied with a steering wheel, etc., though they have to think about who's behind them. all things to consider, when you're riding with people, etc.. me and a friend, when driving (back in those having-a-car days), used to pick up some pretty gruffy wily dudes, and my buddy would get in the passenger-side backseat and let them sit shotgun, so in case they got a crazy idea, my boy would be behind him, as a precaution.

be careful out there-- use your head and intuition & you'll be okay.


----------



## Mouse

i've never had any problems but I tend to never hitch alone. traveling with a partner is always more fun and safe and just happens to be what I prefer. I know a lot of people that like to hitch alone cuz they think it gets them there faster but I've gotten places really quick with 2-3 people and dogs. even hitching with 6 people wasn't too bad.


----------



## dirtysmellykid

ight thanks. Yeah, im empathetic and i havent used my knife but i would defend myself with it. I like that saying, "your afraid to die and i'm not" thats a good one. I'd rather walk back then be hurt.


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel

I find trains to be the most effective method of avoiding the dangers of hitch-hiking... mostly boredom...


----------



## dirtysmellykid

ok.cool!


----------



## Mouse

Immortal dirty Squirrel said:


> I find trains to be the most effective method of avoiding the dangers of hitch-hiking... mostly boredom...




that's a whole nother can of worms, aint it.

and personal preferance plays a big part.


----------



## dirtysmellykid

are trains a smoothe ride or are they all bumpy? ive heard diff stories.


----------



## Matt Derrick

dirtysmellykid said:


> are trains a smoothe ride or are they all bumpy? ive heard diff stories.



this is getting kinda off topic. you should ask this in a new post.


----------



## danny boil

hitchin.. a last resort in my book.. even if i am hitchin i'm usually walking simultaniously.. 

i usually travel with other people these days, never had anything too fucked up happen 

you have to be a bit off to hitch, and a bit off to pick up a hitcher.. especially when its a few filthy fuckin train riders all patchy and shit. i just try to be fuckin crazier than anyone who picks me up.. mentally prepared i suppose.


----------



## odd

topic schmocik i agree with danny 
like train kidz ain't a bit off as well asshole


----------



## Mouse

danny boil said:


> you have to be a bit off to hitch, and a bit off to pick up a hitcher..



being an avid hitcher I find that highly offensive and completely true. 




damn it.


----------



## Clit Comander

Mouse said:


> danny boil said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have to be a bit off to hitch, and a bit off to pick up a hitcher..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being an avid hitcher I find that highly offensive and completely true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn it.
Click to expand...

word.


----------



## dVEC

As has been said already, it definitely helps to be aggressive if threatened. Most of the time the weirdos are doing it as a power thing, and they want an easy, weak target that they can dominate completely. If you react confidently and forcefully it throws them off, and makes you seem like a less appealing victim. They'd rather just not bother.

Recently I started using glass bottles for my water, and I realized after a couple rides that it's the perfect hitcher's self-defense - you can keep in hand at all times, it doesn't look like a weapon when you're on the ramp, and it'll stun the hell out of someone if you smash it into their face but probably not kill them (but what's left of it might, if you need to). Of course I still keep a good fixed blade on my hip, but it's not as ready and it's not as innocent-looking.


----------



## macks

Speak of the fixed blade on the hip while hitching - what's your take on that? I've had people comment on it and felt uncomfortable a few times with it. I would usually take it off while hitching or going into a metro area during the day. I'm thinking that a pocketknife might be better for hitching, but I like the glass bottle idea a lot.


----------



## macks

I kept it on my right, not everyone saw it, but loading my bag into the back of a VW bus, or something like that a few people saw it and asked, but gave me a ride anyway. I like the ankle holster idea too, ya'll are full of sweet weapon tips.


----------



## rebequah

So the knife/ bottle ideas are good, but what I am trying to figure out is how to get safely out of the car if someone doesnt respond to your knife. I understand that not everyone when threatened is going to pull over nicely and let you out. And if they did, I would still be worried they could run you over once they let you out. I dont much like the idea of jumping out of a moving car but I am exploring the ideas of slowing the car down enough to jump. I was considering the idea of pulling the keys out of the ignition while a buddy in back behind the driver held him/her (with knife or without). Or masing them pulling the keys, then jumping. Basicly if you hurt the person driving they arent driving safely anymore and I feel you got to get out. I dont think I can get exactly what I want but I want a pretty sure fire [plan to get out alive, even if they wip out a gun or something....... thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## finn

If you are pretty crafty, you can make a knife with a fake flashlight head pommel, and can carry it in the open.


----------



## finn

rebequah said:


> ...I would still be worried they could run you over once they let you out. I dont much like the idea of jumping out of a moving car but I am exploring the ideas of slowing the car down enough to jump. I was considering the idea of pulling the keys out of the ignition while a buddy in back behind the driver held him/her (with knife or without). Or masing them pulling the keys, then jumping. Basicly if you hurt the person driving they arent driving safely anymore and I feel you got to get out. I dont think I can get exactly what I want but I want a pretty sure fire [plan to get out alive, even if they whip out a gun or something....... thoughts much appreciated.



They could run you over, but having a blood streaked car tends to get the attention of the police- personally, I've only heard of roadragers doing that. There really is no sure-fire way of taking out a psycho. Most of the time the driver will want you in the back and the male buddy up front, so you'll be the one doing the restraining/stabbing, and firing mace/pepperspray in a car will probably get everyone inside. You just have to never let down your guard and fight him with everything you got.


----------



## macks

rebequah, I think if it came to that your wits are going to play more of a role than a plan.. in that scenario I don't know what I'd do but I'm pretty damn sure it'd all happen too quick to think too much, and probably depend on a lot of different things.. I guess it's good to think about though.

pulling the keys out of the ignition might be really sketchy because on some cars it locks the steering up. 

my mom was hitching once and the guy she got in the car with had removed the entire apparatus for the passanger to get out of the car. he started going off 'to drop by his sister's house' on some random ass backroads. my mom started talking about her childhood and all these things she did in high school and her friends and he eventually turned around and went back to the highway. she just tried to make herself sound like a human with feelings since that's a serial killer turn off. maybe he just decided not to see his sister.. either way, pretty creepy shit.


----------



## veggieguy12

macks said:


> my mom was hitching once and the guy she got in the car with had removed the entire apparatus for the passanger to get out of the car. he started going off 'to drop by his sister's house' on some random ass backroads. my mom started talking about her childhood and all these things she did in high school and her friends and he eventually turned around and went back to the highway. she just tried to make herself sound like a human with feelings since that's a serial killer turn off. maybe he just decided not to see his sister.. either way, pretty creepy shit.



woah.

i don't think HH'ing is really dangerous, but the potential is there.
i carry a sizeable folding-blade, which has a quick assisted-open once you start it with just a finger press; it also has a safety lock so you won't put it down on your fingers either.
good stuff. and i carry it with only the clip out on my right front pocket, try to keep it outta sight, since i know i'm not gonna crazily attack any driver.

* i gave my lady friend two pepper-spray canisters. course, you gotta keep them accessible, not tucked down the bottom of your pack.
* you could casually mention to any threatening people that you sent by phone a pic of the license plate to friends/family. (and you could truly do this.)
* always good to chat a sec to your driver, check out the car and get a feel for the psyche/personality behind the wheel.

but nothing's foolproof. thing to keep in mind is that we're all gonna die, but if you're deciding to hitch and travel you're already living a million times more than most people, and you're not gonna die in a typical, boring, banal way of "heart attack at McD's" or "stroke in the cubicle".


----------



## rebequah

* you could casually mention to any threatening people that you sent by phone a pic of the license plate to friends/family. (and you could truly do this.)
------ I like that alot. 
And yeah I agree it would mostly be moment to moment reaction if something went wrong, but I think you can train your muscle memory whether its mind or physical to automatically see some other solution. I mean I now know that my first reaction should not be to mase the driver unless I want to get fucked too.


----------



## dVEC

macks said:


> ya'll are full of sweet weapon tips.



Dirty folks: Keepin' it sketchy since 8,000 BC


----------



## LivingFree

Bear Spray attached to front of pack. It goes up to 40 ft I believe. If it will take down a bear, it'll take down a human.


----------

